# Has anyone taken a pregnancy test during down reg?



## Hopeful_M (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi girls

I'm currently on my first FET and on the buserelin injections, I'm on day 12 and waiting for AF. I took a pregnancy test this morning as AF is about 5 days late and it came up positive (?!), I phone the clinic and they said that can happen from the buserelin.

But I wondered if anyone else had done this? I suppose I'm hoping for a miracle... but I thought it was the trigger injection that caused false positives not the buserelin, but I'm probably wrong!

A little confused and would love to hear your experiences.

Many thanks
M


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Hopeful - The only times I have heard of people getting positives on Buserelin they have been proper actual natural surprise pregnancies,  am so hoping this is the case for you. 

Pregnancy tests pick up HCG and as far as I am aware there is no HCG in Buserelin


----------



## Hopeful_M (Sep 24, 2010)

H&P

Thank you for your reply  

I've been googling and googling and I just can't find anywhere that says buserelin causes false positives, the HGC trigger is mentioned a lot...

I only spoke to the receptionist at the clinic and I'm thinking of calling back and speaking to the nurse... or should I just stay calm and see if AF arrives? 

I didn't test during down reg on my fresh cycle because Af arrived, all be it 2 days late, so I don't know if its the drugs causing it. Confused!!

M x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey,

I have never taken a hpt during d/r... but only due to circumstance (were in a same sex couple so it would be a major miracle...lololol)

BUT - in the name of science i have just taken one for you as i am d/regging now on buserelin. it came up BFN - which is to be expected as there is no way i could be pregnant!

So - i would say to you... speak to a nurse! sometimes reception staff think they know what theyre talking about (from the goodness in their hearts) but theur aren't nurses after all!

And i also thought it was the HCG shot that causes false postives... not buserelin!

So - hopefully its a naturel BFP... and if so MANY congrats!

k
xx


----------



## Hopeful_M (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks ladies for your replies.

I'm sitting here with a VERY red face at the moment and here's why...

I phoned the clinic again and spoke to a nurse, she told me the receptionist had got it wrong and you can't get a false positive test from buserelin (so now we know!). And thanks Katena for doing a test to see (V good piece of research there   )

So I started to get very excited and went to the bin to retrieve the test (It was one of those internet cheapies) and I looked at the test properly and realised it was an OPK!!!!!!

Ha ha ha!!! Oh dear, my hormones really are all over the place!!! Funnily enough the pregnancy test I did afterwards was negative!

So it seems that buserelin gives you a positive OPK and not a positive pregnancy test. Mystery solved  

M x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

LMAO - mystery solved indeed!   



xx


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh Hopeful I'm so sad that it wasn't a pregnancy test, but also    that it was an ovulation test.


----------



## ericac (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Hopeful I am on day 11 of down reg so very close to you in dates. I noticed you are from B'ham, I am having my treatment at the acu at the womens. are you there too?


----------



## Hopeful_M (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks H&P, thankfully I don't feel too sad as I'm too embarrassed! I'm a hormonal car crash this week  

Hi Ericac, yes I'm at the Women's too. Think I'll be very ashamed of myself next time I go in!! When is your scan? I'm booked in for next Thurs.


----------



## ericac (Apr 17, 2009)

Next thursday too! 11.30am.


----------



## Hopeful_M (Sep 24, 2010)

How funny, I'm 11.15 so I might see you there! I'll be the one with the red face and the positive OPK...


----------



## ericac (Apr 17, 2009)

That is a real coincidence! I shall look out for the red face! An easy mistake to make though. Hopefully see you next week x


----------

